# Where To Find Bulk Kanthal/Stainless Steel



## Ettiene (10/6/16)

*Hi. I have recently started making my own hive-, alien- and clapton wire. I'm found myself running out of wire REALY quick. So...
Where in SA can I buy some kanthal/stainless steel 316 in bulk supplies. 32-26 gauge.
Any info please? 
Thanx.*


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ettiene (10/6/16)

WHAOW....

THAT WAS QUICK! !

SORRY

I'm new here.

Thank you kindly.

This is realy GREAT. 


Thank you King Riaan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/6/16)

Hi @Ettiene 
Have moved this to "who has stock" in case any of the vendors supply bulk wire and choose to reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (10/6/16)

Only my pleasure


----------



## Ettiene (10/6/16)

Awesome 

Thank a ml...


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

I found this when searching online http://shopping.all4women.co.za/550...-Awg-Kanthal-A1-Round-Wire-ap-B013U2Z284.html
550feet of Kanthal A1, various gauges in pack for about R650.
Waiting for month end and I'm ordering x2, should be enough wire to practice building my wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (13/6/16)

Awesome
Thanks Greyz


1100 Feet?
Yip
That will definitely keep you buzzy
For sometime


----------

